# The Lion Tamer



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 20, 2009)

Handful of shots from a recent advertising collateral for Lady Bizarre, a new Burlesque Show on the Strip. All images shot in
Vegas Vision Studios

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------

